# keytool-iui GUI zur Verwaltung von Java Keystores / Zertifikaten etc.



## Thomas Darimont (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://code.google.com/p/keytool-iui/

Gruß Tom


----------



## sebastianb (23. Februar 2012)

Sehr schön


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. Februar 2012)

Jo fand ich auch... dann muss man nicht immer die Konsole bemühen...


----------

